# Bell & Ross TYPE MARINE 200 m -- question



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Which "swiss movement" is in this watch? I´ve seen one in person, I really like it but what I find rather interesting is the movement steadiness -- second hand ALWAYS hits exactly on the second marker and without shaking (that wiggle which is to be seen on almost any other quartz when the hand hits the second) .

Anyone?


----------



## BR Fan (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi. Its an ETA955.612 quartz analog display with 7 rubies. It's the same movement in both the Type Marine and the Type Demineur. Both are great looking watches.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

could you please tell me which other watches use the ETA955.612 quartz movement? just to know more about the movement and the makers who use it...thnx a lot


----------

